# Brewster Yard Haunt 2011



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi all,
I hope everyone had a great night, we got a foot of snow and dozens of broken tree branches falling everywhere 2 short days before Halloween, but managed to get things right just at the 11th hour...

I took some photos Nov 1 to share.

Enjoy!





































See the rest here: Pictures by yardhaunterkevin242 - Photobucket


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*part 2*


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

We got hit with the snow too. I pretty much killed my plans for the year. C'est la vie. 
Looks great though!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

SSOOOoooooo Cool!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Gads, I can't believe I'm saying this, but it is even creepier in the snow. As always, it looks amazing. I just love this haunt, every year.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree with Dixie - the snow did make it look creepier. Looks like an old cemetary in the wintertime. Love the look.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your haunt looks fantastic. The snow actually gives it bit of a sad creepy feel.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Another amazing year, Brewsters!! Well done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This cemetery haunt is so beautifully authentic in look and the snow only enhanced its beauty.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Although I'm sure the snow was not welcome this time of year, it really did make the haunt look extra spooky. I love the pictures!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone,
The snow was a good effect, it helped light the place up a bit brighter. We had a very fun Halloween! I'll post some night shots when I get them in.


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice graveyard! And the snow really added to it, I think.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Fantastic! You always do an amazing job.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, it looks amazing!!!! I have to agree the snow only adds to the total effect!!! How fun to be a kid who gets to visit your home!! I bet they remember it forever!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

That is one helluva beautiful display.....very well done!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love your stuff Kevin. Just Creepy Creepy Creepy..... and that's without the snow. Great Job as Usual.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Loved it! Did you build that creepy house for the dolls? I am interested in how you did it, please share.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Everything about your haunt is top drawer! 
Excellent cemetery and all but that spider made me recoil in my chair!!! 
Awesome to the power of 13!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome as usual Kevin.

Got my fingers crossed you'll submit something for the DVD this year.


----------

